

Microsoft lists web sites broken by IE8, beats Google at indexing the internet - twampss
http://uncov.com/microsoft-lists-web-sites-broken-ie8-beats-google-indexing-internet

======
makecheck
Summary...

Microsoft: "Internet, please help IE8 not look so bad...if you could just
insert this tag here."

Internet: "Go away."

